# thought guppy was due to pop! and it has! but....... quick



## jolondon (Feb 15, 2010)

but it was the biggest poo i have ever seen! turn lights on this morning, and the back end of the guppy was square and a large pinkish bubble! been watching it all morning, and i thought was a fry coming out but it got longer and longer, its not a fry its a POO!!! have had lots of molly fry and never seen this before, is this a sign that fry are coming!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

your fish might be constipated. are its scales sticking out? trying feeding it blanched peas.


----------

